# post your fave chassis pics



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my Revell '57.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Funny you should mention chassis. I finally managed to spend a few quality hours in my workroom this evening, working on the chassis for my mid-engined, ZR1-powered Corvair. I got the basic engine assembly done so that I could rough the chassis together. I had already cut the front and rear of the Corvair unit body to accept the C-4 front subframe and the mount for the reversed Corvair transaxle. The subframe is in place as is the front suspension from the Corvette, and the transaxle mount is roughed in at this point. I haven't taken any pictures of it yet, but I should have some within the next couple of days.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds interesting please post some pics soon.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Since you asked, here are a couple of shots of my Corvair/ZR-1 chassis in the works, with a nearly stock (shortened about 9" scale) Corvair chassis for comparison:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

This is my 88 Thunderbird Pro Street


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

i like the welded tube-frame chassis!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Here are a few


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I see the Beatnik Bandit Chassis there!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------

